# WSM 18.5 handles for center section?



## brazosbrian (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

  I really like "wood stove style" spring type handles... would love to have them on the sides of my new 18.5 WSM's center section - sorta like Brinkman does, but with more panache'.  In looking around online, I see lots of them available - but wonder what others have done?  I'm tempted to buy some 1/2" rod, put the spring handles on, bend it to match the curve of the unit, and thread the ends so I can insert through the sides (a nut inside and outside).  Comments?  Has anyone here done such a thing and can show an example?  A single mount point would be OK too, e.g. L-shaped rod, spring and cap on long part of L, short part of L mounted to the unit.

  Second best is some genuine Weber handles on the sides ...and I've seen a couple of pix of these, but the ones that I see online seem to be intended to be mounted to an existing sheet metal handle (like on top of the dome), single screw in the middle.  Anyone spotted some Weber handles that fit the sides of the 18.5 WSM's curve?

Thx,  'Still pimpin'

Brian


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 28, 2015)

I've seen where some guys find handles that fit where the grill supports are. That way you use the existing holes and hardware...


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2015)

I have seen this mod on the virtual weber bullet site. The one i recall the guy had made side tables that just clipped on to the handles. pretty neat. He used the existing holes too.


----------



## brazosbrian (Apr 28, 2015)

...That's a neat idea, using the same mounting holes as the metal grill holder thingies... I'll go to the vwb forums and check into that.

bd


----------



## timberjet (Apr 28, 2015)

I just hate drilling holes in that coating. Any chance I get I try to discourage it. I just saw this recently so it shouldn't be too hard to find. I really really liked the table design too.


----------



## brazosbrian (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks like any handle that has mounting holes on 6" centers, and fit (or can be made to fit) the original through-bolts that hold the grill straps in place would work as handles.  Genie and Stanley garage door handles are shown at WVB web site.  I still want my coil wood stove-type handles if I can figure out how to make them... I'm not an artist when it comes to manufacturing straps and rod stock for handles like a couple of those guys at the WVB web site are.  Maybe a one-ended rod, bent at 90 degrees, wouldn't be too hard to create... I do already have a tap and die set that I could use to add threads to the rod stock.  _That_ I can do...

More later ...as my pimping and WSM adventures continue!  In the mean time, I need to wrap up the seasoning and get a-cookin'!  (Got one hot run, and a greasy low and slow run that used some trashy meat from the freezer all done, one more grease run and I'll switch to real food - who knows how many years ago that old freezer burned beef was lost to the bottom of the chest freezer?  LOL...)

I like the idea of putting flat strap stock from leg to leg on the bottom too, and then drilling that (near the legs) for some casters that project outward ...nice stable rolling platform, locking wheel(s).  Might do that too.... and wire the fire ring to the grate, add second charcoal grate, add square U-bolt handles to fire grate ...and the list goes on!  Got my Maverick ...but would love to have WIFI connectivity that allows a live graphing of the grate (area) and meat temperature on the PC while I sit inside drinking trash beer and watching old re-runs of Bonanza...

bd


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 28, 2015)

As far as wiring the charcoal ring... Just get a charcoal grate from the same size of a weber kettle. It will fit right in and is easy to wire. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazosbrian (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow... I just noticed that 'wiring up' means the grate is the same size as the ring.  I know that the grate under the ring, that the ring slides around on, is 15" in diameter if I recall.  I'm swinging by Home Depot on the way home today and they've got the 18.5 WSM there ...and lots of Weber parts.  I'll check and see if they've got the right one ...thanks!  The picture's worth a lot!

Brian


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2015)

If use expanded metal for the bottom. Has smaller holes and will keep smaller unspent charcoal where it needs to be to burn fully.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If use expanded metal for the bottom. Has smaller holes and will keep smaller unspent charcoal where it needs to be to burn fully.



Someday I'll get around to doing that for my mini...


----------

